# For you Stargate Fans, The Ultimate SG Theatre room



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

This is just way too cool, and i'd totally make one too!












http://scifiwire.com/2009/12/man-spends-70k-building-h.php


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Whats up with me finding SG fans on fish forums! I love it! That theatre is awesome, with the space battles and the surround sound...heaven!


----------

